# factory cats



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

In a nearby city, there is an old, broken-down factory. One day I went out to take photos of all of the old factories in that city, and I came across this one. When I got out of the car, three cats came trotting towards me. I was like, "Oh, hi!" I took a few pictures of them and then as I was driving away I saw more cats in the factory. I drive by there once in a while and I've counted at least 8 different cats who live there. It is in a neighborhood with houses across the street and I'm sure the neighbors are feeding them because they look well-fed. I don't have the pictures from the first encounter to show you, but here are some pics from another time that I drove by.

I hope these pics show up. They look like the links from Flickr might not work...


















DSC_0768 by Krista_Ahrens, on Flickr


















DSC_0763-1 by Krista_Ahrens, on Flickr


DSC_0759-1 by Krista_Ahrens, on Flickr


DSC_0761 by Krista_Ahrens, on Flickr


DSC_0754-1 by Krista_Ahrens, on Flickr


DSC_0757-1 by Krista_Ahrens, on Flickr


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

aw.. sadly only one showed up, th rest didn't


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

cat face, the same thing happened to me when I first looked at the thread, but now I just went back in and more of the pics showed up - not sure why. 

Anyway, those cats are such sweeties! Look at the orange one rubbing on his buddy. :luv


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, they didn't show up and then I edited to try it another way and that worked, so I went in and added the rest. I'm glad you like them, Heather.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Lovely photos 

I agree that the cats look very well fed (they're just about as plump as my Newt) - I hope this means they're all reasonably healthy as well.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah, yep, there are more showing!! Thanks Heather 

Really good photos! Those kitties didn't miss many meals! lol Probably plotting world domination in that factory (bites nails)


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

One thing I find weird is that the orange cats don't have tails. There are at least two of them and neither one has a tail... why would that be?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

sometimes cats are born that way... just like they can be born with more than the usual number of toes


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Interesting. so they might be from the same litter. I had a feeling that the orange ones, the gray ones, and that calico/tortie one are from the same littler or at least are related because they all have that muted color and they all have similar faces. That long-haired cat is definitely from a different mother. And there are a few others that I didn't get pictures of that don't look like the orange or gray ones.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Might be a manx, an amputation, or a mutation.

Good looking cats. Someone is feeding them. It might be worth the time to find their caretakers and just talk to them about TNR and any local TNR groups that could help them preserve the good health they seem to be enjoying.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They do look well fed and healthy. Nice pictures.


----------

